# Manchester Coffee Festival formerly Cup North 5 & 6 Nov 2106



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I won't be alone in receiving this - after a FB announcement, an email popped through earlier today with early bird booking (by 14 August - so not long) details for 2016's festival. Last year's festival was brilliant with its emphasis on beans and roasters and well worth travelling to - not least to say hello to other forum members. It was so relaxed and manageable compared to the London festival. I'm planning on going again.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I might be going again. Enjoyed it last time (and even parked just down the road in the little car park







)

If I go, and bump into @Glenn, at least we will have met before lol


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

We will be there again. It would be great to meet fellow members


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Never been before , is there the opportunity to ask Baristas tips an tricks for improving your home skills ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Django57 said:


> Never been before , is there the opportunity to ask Baristas tips an tricks for improving your home skills ?


Last year, there were lots of roasters there free coffee to sample - lots of cuppings - and talks from coffee pros .I wouldn't say that it's geared towards " how to best make coffee at home . But more a this is want specialty coffee and roaster are about but that's just My perspective of it . " more sampling people wares . I'm sure you can pick bit and bobs up here the home skills but the chance to have that many coffee people on one place to meet and that much coffee to try should not be missed . Roasters will chat and tell you how they make X brew your drinking but ultimately they are brewing with commercial machines and grinders etc . I'd still recommend for anyone that it is not coffee and wants to learn more .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't forget the cakes - sublime - even if they weren't allowed to sell them


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't forget the cakes - sublime - even if they weren't allowed to sell them


I bought some


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Awwww pants. I'm in Birmingham that weekend. Typical. You'll all have to have extra for me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I bought some


Yeah, you were the only one allowed too!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

In gonna try and make it this year. Are there anywhere close by for parking? I don't know Manchester. Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkT said:


> In gonna try and make it this year. Are there anywhere close by for parking? I don't know Manchester. Lol


Should be it's right next to old trafford football ground


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkT said:


> In gonna try and make it this year. Are there anywhere close by for parking? I don't know Manchester. Lol


If it's the same venue as last year, as Boots says, it's not far from Man U's ground so parking could be more difficult if Man U are playing at home that weekend. Good idea to check Man U's fixture list.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

As it's also of interest to me, I checked and Man Utd are playing at Swansea that weekend.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks guys now I just need to request a day off from work. Lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah, you were the only one allowed too!


We got in on the cakes at the same time as Boots - just before the ban. They probably won't be there this year unless whatever needs sorting out is sorted out. Cakes and coffee. Coffee and cakes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Who ate all the cakes!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You know the answer to that&#8230;.Boots, me and Cleo - she took some home to London on the train with her - they were the best cakes that we have ever, ever had. Actually, I'll email them and ask if they are going to be there and if they will do a special Forum cake.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sadly I won't be able to make the event this year as I will be on the other side of the world at the time.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Sadly I won't be able to make the event this year as I will be on the other side of the world at the time.


Skype in Glenn&#8230;


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> We got in on the cakes at the same time as Boots - just before the ban. They probably won't be there this year unless whatever needs sorting out is sorted out. Cakes and coffee. Coffee and cakes.


Banned cakes?!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Missy said:


> Banned cakes?!


Unbelievable isn't it? But they were banned. Cakesmiths had a stall in the exhibition area. Outside were the street food stalls managed by Grub, a Manchester company. As I understand it, someone from the food stalls (presumably someone from Grub) complained about Cakesmiths selling cakes and they were asked to stop.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think this calls for a mass cake smuggle in - followed by a flash mob cake eat


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think this calls for a mass cake smuggle in - followed by a flash mob cake eat


Is that an eclair in your pocket? Or are you just pleased to see me?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> Is that an eclair in your pocket? Or are you just pleased to see me?


to be honest - planning to get a three layer Victoria sponge in like these three chaps.

and if we all wore them we would know who the forum members were and people could avoid us !









hang on the fellow on the right has been caught stealing an éclair!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rhys said:


> I think I might be going again. Enjoyed it last time (and even parked just down the road in the little car park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What day would you be going and can I have a lift?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> What day would you be going and can I have a lift?


Don't know if I am tbh. Maybe @MarkT can help if I can't go?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> What day would you be going and can I have a lift?


It will probably be Sat the 5th I need to get a day off first. Lol. Where do you live anywhere near York?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MarkT said:


> It will probably be Sat the 5th I need to get a day off first. Lol. Where do you live anywhere near York?


 @fatboyslim is in York, and can make a mean tasty pour-over coffee beverage


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MarkT said:


> It will probably be Sat the 5th I need to get a day off first. Lol. Where do you live anywhere near York?


Don't worry. I probably won't be able to make it anyway. Might be on a business trip to Fiji (not even a joke!)


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Don't worry. I probably won't be able to make it anyway. Might be on a business trip to Fiji (not even a joke!)


Wow that's a hell of a business trip. Lol. Can I come?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Rhys said:


> @fatboyslim is in York, and can make a mean tasty pour-over coffee beverage


Not had any pour overs at home only had once at the shop in V60 @ the attic. Would love to try and do it at home. Time is a bit tight at present. Lol


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Unbelievable isn't it? But they were banned. Cakesmiths had a stall in the exhibition area. Outside were the street food stalls managed by Grub, a Manchester company. As I understand it, someone from the food stalls (presumably someone from Grub) complained about Cakesmiths selling cakes and they were asked to stop.


Lol, FYI cake wasn't banned, they were just asked (as per our agreement) not to sale cakes. But hey they were giving it away instead!

Plus, yes Cakesmiths will be back this year!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Django57 said:


> Never been before , is there the opportunity to ask Baristas tips an tricks for improving your home skills ?


Last year Conti had the UK latte art champion Dhan Tamang and the French Barista Champion Charlotte Malagasy giving advice, training. There was plenty of opportunities to interact with baristas and if you ask for tips they will be happy to share them and even let you have a go.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

MarkT said:


> In gonna try and make it this year. Are there anywhere close by for parking? I don't know Manchester. Lol


We are trying to sort parking, although the best way is to use a park and ride and take the tram.

Like it was mentioned there is no game at old Trafford on that weekend so it will be easier to find parking nearby.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

There is some free parking on Warren Bruce Street around the corner from the Imperial War Museum - which is mad at the IWM will happily take £6 of you to park. Extra £6 to spend on beans always a good thing, will be a 5 - 10 minute walk if its raining !


----------



## BBCoCo (Jul 26, 2016)

Manchester is quite small too, cheap taxis, you could park just out and get a taxi in for £2-3!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> You know the answer to that&#8230;.Boots, me and Cleo - she took some home to London on the train with her - they were the best cakes that we have ever, ever had. Actually, I'll email them and ask if they are going to be there and if they will do a special Forum cake.


....yes, the cakes were epic. I have to say that I struggled to believe them when they told me they were all frozen.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We just ordered our tickets on the early bird offer. Should be a good weekend, can't wait. Will be good to try and meet up with some forum members too. Looking forward to the Tamper Tantrum talks - the ones I caught last year were excellent.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ....yes, the cakes were epic. I have to say that I struggled to believe them when they told me they were all frozen.


I think they defrost them before you eat them though - in case that's the part you were struggling with


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The way this thread is shaping up, maybe Hannah and Ricardo will consider adding a comedy slam to the programme.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm going with my brother on the Saturday - hoping to see a few of y'all there!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I'm going with my brother on the Saturday - hoping to see a few of y'all there!


You'll see me there Joe, with Cleo, our daughter.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> You'll see me there Joe, with Cleo, our daughter.


Here's one to continue it then:

You could have told me we had a daughter Phil, I knew it was a special day in Brighton but didn't realise it was that special!



Phil104 said:


> The way this thread is shaping up, maybe Hannah and Ricardo will consider adding a comedy slam to the programme.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Here's one to continue it then:
> 
> You could have told me we had a daughter Phil, I knew it was a special day in Brighton but didn't realise it was that special!


Special, in so many ways&#8230;.and it's your turn to look after her next week.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We just ordered our tickets on the early bird offer. Should be a good weekend, can't wait. Will be good to try and meet up with some forum members too. Looking forward to the Tamper Tantrum talks - the ones I caught last year were excellent.


How did you get early bird. I missed it


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

They emailed us I think. They were only up for a few days.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> How did you get early bird. I missed it


It was early bird via the facebook link as well, you just needed to get on it more quickly Aaron!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> It was early bird via the facebook link as well, you just needed to get on it more quickly Aaron!


I won't bore you with a sob story but for a while coffee was not on the radar. Doh


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> I won't bore you with a sob story but for a while coffee was not on the radar. Doh


*hugs*. It just gives you the opportunity to support your local coffee scene with a higher ticket price anyway ;-)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

What days are people going


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Me, Phil and our daughter are going on Saturday


----------



## letthemeat (Aug 14, 2016)

Is the format on both days the same?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> The way this thread is shaping up, maybe Hannah and Ricardo will consider adding a comedy slam to the programme.


I have been suggesting a "stand up comedy session" to Hannah to be included in the program. She says it is too cheesy


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> How did you get early bird. I missed it


They were available for two weeks at early bird prices. The info was shared on our social media and on the mailing list.

I have created a discount code for the forum for those that missed the early bird prices (coff coff @aaroncornish). just type COFFEEFORUMS in the discount code at the bottom of the tickets page -> http://www.cupnorth.co.uk/tickets

Also we would love for the community to share their expectations, so if you have something you would like to see or do, suggestions (complaints etc) just drop me a PM or an email on [email protected]

I would really love to see some Londiniums and some Compak grinders there (wink wink @foundrycoffeeroasters.com )

Most of all, thanks for your continued support!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Ricardo. That's very kind of you. Will get my tickets. Really looking forward to it this year


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

rmcgandara said:


> I would really love to see some Londiniums and some Compak grinders there (wink wink)


Thanks but we have to save all our pennies for our cafe! Visiting for the whole weekend this time though, which will be good. We saw hardly anything when we were working there! - maybe next year


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Thanks but we have to save all our pennies for our cafe! Visiting for the whole weekend this time though, which will be good. We saw hardly anything when we were working there! - maybe next year


Should get reiss to stump up some marketing cash


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll be there on the Saturday, looking forward to it


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Should get reiss to stump up some marketing cash


That's not a bad idea. Just an L1 and a grinder for people to have a play with. That'd be fun.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That's not a bad idea. Just an L1 and a grinder for people to have a play with. That'd be fun.


I'd love to see have a play with an L1!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Right then, the wife's buying me tickets for Saturday. @rmcgandara thanks for setting up the discount code for us.

I will be coming driving down/across with a friend of mine. Not met anyone from the forum outside so if I don't recognise you guys please forgive me. Lol.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> I'd love to see have a play with an L1!


Me too


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Booked!! See you all there!


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Count me in. Need to decide on either the Sat or Sunday. Is there any difference between the two days, or do any of you that have been before think 1 day is worth attending more so than the other?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Macca said:


> Count me in. Need to decide on either the Sat or Sunday. Is there any difference between the two days, or do any of you that have been before think 1 day is worth attending more so than the other?


You will need to look at the programme of events to decide whether there are things (competition finals) that you might not want to miss on the Sunday. I think that whatever day you choose, you'll enjoy it. We went to the Saturday last year - maybe a few more forum members there that day - and enjoyed every second.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Cheers Phil. It's looking likely that it will be the Sunday for me. A mate wants to come along but the mighty Wigin Athletic are playing Saturday and of course he can't miss that...


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I hope we get the chance to say hello to a few forum members. Both Callum and myself will be around for both days. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Baring any major disasters I am hoping to be there on Sunday

perhaps a list of people attending and what day , might help facilitate those that wish to meet up , add your name to the relevant day perhaps ..

Saturday

Foundry Coffee Roasters

MarkT

JLarkin

Phil104

Sunday

Mrboots2u

Foundry Coffee Roasters


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I got a weekend ticket


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Great stuff I'm hoping to be there about 10:30 ish on Saturday.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Baring any major disasters I am hoping to be there on Sunday

perhaps a list of people attending and what day , might help facilitate those that wish to meet up , add your name to the relevant day perhaps ..

Saturday

Foundry Coffee Roasters

MarkT

JLarkin

Phil104

Aaroncornish

Sunday

Mrboots2u

Foundry Coffee Roasters

Aaroncornish

Macca


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Baring any major disasters I am hoping to be there on Sunday
> 
> perhaps a list of people attending and what day , might help facilitate those that wish to meet up , add your name to the relevant day perhaps ..
> 
> ...


Sunday for me, chaps.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Baring any major disasters I am hoping to be there on Sunday

perhaps a list of people attending and what day , might help facilitate those that wish to meet up , add your name to the relevant day perhaps ..

Saturday

Foundry Coffee Roasters

MarkT

JLarkin

Phil104

Aaroncornish

Sunday

Mrboots2u

Foundry Coffee Roasters

Aaroncornish

Macca


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Saturday for me


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Tickets purchased this afternoon. See you all there


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Saturday

Foundry Coffee Roasters

MarkT

JLarkin

Phil104

Aaroncornish

BeanAbout

Sunday

Mrboots2u

Foundry Coffee Roasters

Aaroncornish

Macca


----------



## MrVanilla (Aug 31, 2016)

Saturday

Foundry Coffee Roasters

MarkT

JLarkin

Phil104

Aaroncornish

BeanAbout

Sunday

Mrboots2u

Foundry Coffee Roasters

Aaroncornish

Macca

MrVanilla


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've not bought a ticket yet but am thinking probably Saturday as with all that caffeine in me I might combine it with an evening out in Chorlton afterwards.


----------



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks great! Think I'll head down on the Saturday.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

As it's getting closer to Saturday, does anyone know how easy or hard to park at Salford quays? Lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check if Man U are playing at home. The Metro is a good way of getting there. There's a stop near to the venue.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Check if Man U are playing at home. The Metro is a good way of getting there. There's a stop near to the venue.


Got it thanks. Gonna try and park at Ladywell metro park and ride and take the metro to Exchange quay.


----------



## Ferg (Sep 5, 2016)

Is there an itinerary of the events anywhere? Ive seen on the website that some events happen at certain times but cant find anything that details all of them together.

Ferg


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Saturday

Foundry Coffee Roasters

MarkT

JLarkin

Phil104

Aaroncornish

BeanAbout

Sunday

Mrboots2u

Foundry Coffee Roasters

Aaroncornish

Macca

MrVanilla

garydyke1


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Saturday

Foundry Coffee Roasters

MarkT

JLarkin

Phil104

Aaroncornish

BeanAbout

Sunday

Mrboots2u

Foundry Coffee Roasters

Aaroncornish

Macca

MrVanilla

garydyke1

dan1502


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ferg said:


> Is there an itinerary of the events anywhere? Ive seen on the website that some events happen at certain times but cant find anything that details all of them together.
> 
> Ferg


You'll get a programme when you arrive - I imagine - and unless it's dramatically increased in size, navigating it all is straightforward so it's pretty easy to figure out what's where and what events are going on.


----------



## Ferg (Sep 5, 2016)

Emailed them and got the program


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Ferg said:


> Emailed them and got the program
> 
> View attachment 23336


Try here also

http://cupnorth.co.uk/manchester-coffee-festival-programme/


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Is it my eye sight or are the resolutions pretty low? Lol


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Is it my eye sight or are the resolutions pretty low? Lol


Nope, teeny tiny download.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Macca said:


> Nope, teeny tiny download.


Lol yeah. Just looked at the file size 23kb. Haha


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Swapped my tickets to the Saturday. So, I guess I'll see some of you there... not a scooby how I'm going to recognise anyone though.

Exciting!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm leaving york now. Not sure if you could make out from my profile pic how I look. Come say hello, when you see me. I'm gonna be late. Lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just left another great edition of the festival and as wonderfully friendly and relaxed as last year although didn't manage to meet up with any Forum members - a meeting point would have helped (not that I did anything to arrange it) and after the third person I asked denied being a Forum member, I gave up asking. Cleo and I surprised ourselves by getting the four tastes right from the Union tasting challenge; great conversations, including with Guy and Tara from Cast Iron (and absolutely knock out Panamanian V60), Sean and James from Heart and Graft, Julia and Lucasz from Artisan Roast; good tea from Brew Tea; fantastic Cakesmiths (selling away this year without mishap)...and much more besides. Well worth the trip and big thanks to Ricardo and Hannah.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hope you got there okay @MarkT and enjoyed it - and sorry we didn't bump into each other - I had memorised your Forum photo


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Just left another great edition of the festival and as wonderfully friendly and relaxed as last year although didn't manage to meet up with any Forum members - a meeting point would have helped (not that I did anything to arrange it) and after the third person I asked denied being a Forum member, I gave up asking. Cleo and I surprised ourselves by getting the four tastes right from the Union tasting challenge; great conversations, including with Guy and Tara from Cast Iron (and absolutely knock out Panamanian V60), Sean and James from Heart and Graft, Julia and Lucasz from Artisan Roast; good tea from Brew Tea; fantastic Cakesmiths (selling away this year without mishap)...and much more besides. Well worth the trip and big thanks to Ricardo and Hannah.


Me too I asked about 5 I think and no one was from the forum and kinda gave me a weird look also. So I stopped asking. Lol

Loved the panama coffee from the cast iron and kicking myself for not getting any of it. Tried the climpson and Sons Ethiopian and got myself a bag, sold out so the guys got me a empty bag and put them in turned out it was 330 g instead of 250. Lol. Got North Star seasonal espresso and loved the Chai tea so got one of them. And Cakes of course. Lol. The burgers outside are awesome too. Lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good pictures, good cake choice. The Panama will be on the Cast Iron site. It was interesting to try both the washed and natural versions - we preferred the washed but not much in it.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Can't remember which is which now lol. I liked the pink one better, floral, vanilla, tea like, sweet. I'm now thinking of getting a V60 now. Lol


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> Good pictures, good cake choice. The Panama will be on the Cast Iron site. It was int erecting to try both the washed and natural versions - we preferred the washed but not much in it.


Agreed. Washed was loooovely!!

I also asked about 3 or 4 strangers when I first arrived... too many funny looks so gave up. Not sure if the looks were due to being a southerner in deepest, darkest Manx, or just because I wasn't looking hipster enough (can't muster a beard of twirly proportions) so gave up.

On a plus, I did wear a chequered shirt, so bound to have scored some kudos somewhere!


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Also, and I must stress this:

If you are going on Sunday, you MUST try the Burgers!

(Puts on tin hat and awaits the barrage of abuse for raving about the burgers and not the coffee)

Note: coffee was also lovely


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Macca said:


> Also, and I must stress this:
> 
> If you are going on Sunday, you MUST try the Burgers!
> 
> ...


Don't worry dude, I will support you on this I had the Mexican one and it was delicious. A big of a kick at the back of the throat but it was really really good.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Hope you got there okay @MarkT and enjoyed it - and sorry we didn't bump into each other - I had memorised your Forum photo


 @Phil104 yes I did enjoyed it and would definitely go there again. I think we should get the members meet up point next time. Lol

I did missed the parking and had to go around again. Lol


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Can't remember which is which now lol. I liked the pink one better, floral, vanilla, tea like, sweet. I'm now thinking of getting a V60 now. Lol


The natural was super tasty, I'm glad I bagged a bag!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The natural was good - I preferred the washed - which seemed lighter in the mouth and a pleasant citrus chocolate taste. The natural seemed thicker and slightly less subtle but thinking about it I wonder if it was a difference in how the V60s were made.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Always good to see old faces and meet new ones ... if people are interested I have more pics of the event .










Left to right -CallumT , Dan1502, Mrboots2u, Garydyke1 ( version 1.0 ) , Lee from Foundry


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Or The Usual Suspects? (maybe Unusual Suspects?)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The la marzocco stand where you could make your own brew


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cakesmiths was a big hit . Added novelty this year that you could actually buy cakes .










For some the cake

Choice was too overwhelming ...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Always good to see old faces and meet new ones ... if people are interested I have more pics of the event .
> 
> Left to right -CallumT , Dan1502, Mrboots2u, Garydyke1 ( version 1.0 ) , Lee from Foundry


Always good to see photos... I particularly like to put faces to names (not least as I don't get to meet too many "for real" - exceptions being The Chap and PaulWHU I think)

Re this photo:

Given your normal "artistic" composition - couldn't you have positioned the lads to have:

a) Two man-bag strap "lefties" on the left, "Big" Dan in the middle and two "righties" on the right

or

b) Post-ironically to "righties" on the left and 2 "lefties" on the right

Failing that couldn't you arrange some moody lighting and some artistic lens-flare?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Drewster







in photo, not taking photo


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

defo taking a checked shirt, man bag and a beard next year, good times and plenty of swag for the mazzer -

Oh and a head torch - couldn't see a bloody thing in some areas


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

"Have you thought of calling your cafe , Brian's coffee spot, of course there would be a fee for using my name and I'd want coffee for free for the rest of my life "

Lee from foundry contemplates the future with Brian, from Brian's Coffee Spot.










Thats one more cafe in my plan for world domination ... where to next ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> @Drewster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true...... but Hitchcock was in all of his films too.....

Not that I am calling you a fat bloke with a big nose!!!!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> The natural was good - I preferred the washed - which seemed lighter in the mouth and a pleasant citrus chocolate taste. The natural seemed thicker and slightly less subtle but thinking about it I wonder if it was a difference in how the V60s were made.


The brews of both were pretty strong (60g/litre) but I could get past it as the coffee was just so damn delicious. I'm looking forward to brewing this tomorrow. A lot.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The brews of both were pretty strong (60g/litre) but I could get past it as the coffee was just so damn delicious. I'm looking forward to brewing this tomorrow. A lot.


I'm going to have to get myself a V60 now. Lol


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Always good to see old faces and meet new ones ... if people are interested I have more pics of the event .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely agreed. It's meeting up with such good people that make these sorts of things so rewarding.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is Brian very tall? I've only seen his head and shoulders.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I really enjoyed the whole thing this year. Great event. Hannah and Ricardo did a fantastic job again and the overall feel was spot on. Lots of highlights for me. Artemis cold brew was really good. Not just because they use our coffee either! - it was actually their nitro cascara that impressed me the most from them (a panama geisha cascara from Union if anyone is interested).

The cast iron geishas as already mentioned were super tasty, as was the flat white I had from them. It's the Mpanga from Burundi, which we also bought this year (coming soon!) - I'll be chuffed if we get it tasting as good as they did.

Really lovely chat with Holls from North Star too - she's an amazing coffee person. First met her when she worked for Falcon and was really impressed with her coffee passion and knowledge back then. They're now offering SCAE courses and I honestly can't think of anyone wetter suited to delivering that, very chuffed for them.

On a personal note, finally meeting the mythical Gary **** was a highlight and it's always a huge pleasure to spend time in the company of Mr Boots. Cracking weekend.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The brews of both were pretty strong (60g/litre) but I could get past it as the coffee was just so damn delicious. I'm looking forward to brewing this tomorrow. A lot.


Out of interest what ratio would you tend to use? I start with 60g per litre and then reduce the weight if it seems too strong.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The union cupping challenge . Which cup was which coffee .


























Two out of four ain't bad gary don't worry , you were in good company










The moment @garydyke1 was told , that with a little more practice cupping he could improve his palate . While @CallumT tries to keep a straight face .....


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Great to meet up with people today. The best drink of the day, probably the beer being given away by Clifton Coffee; a refreshing change after all the coffee! Their (not for sale) Cup of Excellence beans were, well, excellent and fortunately I managed to blag some (thanks Gary). Lots of nitro cold brew which I enjoyed and I ended up stuffed having ordered three bao for £10 along with lots of cake samples, sour dough bread and chocolate. The cupping competition was the weirdest spectator sport I've experienced to date. We ended up buying all sorts of things but no coffee.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Out of interest what ratio would you tend to use? I start with 60g per litre and then reduce the weight if it seems too strong.


It depends on the coffee I guess but maybe around 55 for us with sheffield water. Definitely a personal preference thing though. I usually find that stronger brews can get in the way of being able to discern flavour but I didn't find that with this coffee. Of course, that's just made me excited at the potential when opening up the coffee a bit more with a lower dose.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The union cupping challenge . Which cup was which coffee .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just a bit annoyed that I got it wrong in exactly the same way as Callum did. Golden opportunity to demonstrate superiority missed. I'm pretty sure they just labelled our samples wrong. It's the only possible explanation.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It depends on the coffee I guess but maybe around 55 for us with sheffield water. Definitely a personal preference thing though. I usually find that stronger brews can get in the way of being able to discern flavour but I didn't find that with this coffee. Of course, that's just made me excited at the potential when opening up the coffee a bit more with a lower dose.


Thanks Lee - in any event and out of preference I'm not so keen on stronger brews for the same reason - maybe, then, the washed I tasted had a slightly lower weight per litre than the natural.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

When Cleo and I took the Union challenge:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> When Cleo and I took the Union challenge:
> 
> View attachment 23379


Lol ... think the pros got owned there.

Me , I sat on the sidelines and smirked


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol ... think the pros got owned there.
> 
> Me , I sat on the sidelines and smirked


Yeah, can we just leave that now? Move on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Photos from around the stalls ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@CallumT left in charge of Origin for a a brief second










North Star roasters


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Shame I couldn't make it this year as it looked an awesome weekend. Good job really as I'd've ended up bringing lots of coffee home that would've gone to waste..

Now I've got my espresso stuff back up and running, I'm caffeinated enough without fuelling it elsewhere lol


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

We went along on the Saturday, had a great time, loved the nitro cold brew! Been meaning to find somewhere to try it for a long time, nice touch with the bags and Caffeine mag as well..... The Linea Minis as well.... Beautiful bits of kit.


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I popped along today as a first-timer, by my lonesome! (my mate recommended it then promptly had to attend a wedding this weekend!) The Saturday looked better with the tamper tantrum lineup, sadly couldn't make that due to other commitments.

Wish I'd checked on here beforehand, overall the event didn't really seem very welcoming although I went to spin festival and knew what to expect (quite dark, confusing layout!). Would have liked to see a bit more diverse stalls (I know it is a coffee festival), my wallet was prepared for some new enamelware but sadly didn't see anything.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@sjm85 chat to people on the stalls . They are friendly honest and love to talk about coffee . You gotta make the first move too and show interest .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe it would be good to have a coffeeforums.co.uk stand manned by some volunteers - its probably been suggested, but would be a good point of reference and help spread the word.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'm just a bit annoyed that I got it wrong in exactly the same way as Callum did. Golden opportunity to demonstrate superiority missed. I'm pretty sure they just labelled our samples wrong. It's the only possible explanation.


Our suspected Guat WAS definitely a Guat


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> @sjm85 chat to people on the stalls . They are friendly honest and love to talk about coffee . You gotta make the first move too and show interest .


Quite true.. I found that last year. Once you start chatting, you become visible. Stay quiet and you are just part of the crowd milling by..

Best response I got last year was from Laurence from York Coffee Emporium when he saw me.. "Oh, you ARE a coffee geek then..?" after only having met him previously at his roastery


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Or we should wear a coffee forum t-shirts? Haha


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Or we should wear a coffee forum t-shirts? Haha


We'll have the 'Make Coffee Forums Great Again' baseball caps in time for the next festival - Mrboot's modelling contract for it is in the post, as we speak.


----------

